# First LDV Conversion and a bit wacky!!



## Spooki

This was done on the smallest of budgets!    We bought this as a campervan,  got it home to find everything in it, including the floor was rotten, so we had to start from scratch.  It took us 6 months but i think we are nearly there now  







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

I am having problems keeping the fur stuck to the roof, I have been using spray carpet glue but it isn't bonding well at all, so I am hunting around for the best solution if anyone can recommend anything please


----------



## Spooki

***** said:


> Blo*dy He**, where are my shades only joking look like fun but not stealth
> Have you tried a good contact adhesive, as that was what boat builders used for the carpet/ cabin insulation


I've never been good at stealthy!  
  The inside was painted with paint I had bought for the house a yr previous and had never used.   As for the outside, well I bought 30+ cans of spray paint for 10 quid off Ebay and as they were all different colours I decided that stars was my best bet  
   I am a sunglasses girl so no problem with "too bright" for me!  

  I am just scouring the internet for contact adhesive,  thank you for your help


----------



## creasey

Sweet van!

Ye you need some contact adhesive, i found the best stuff was permanent carpet tile adhesive, not the spray stuff that lets you pull them up at a later date. Look for trade stuff its alot cheaper.


----------



## Spooki

creasey said:


> Sweet van!
> 
> Ye you need some contact adhesive, i found the best stuff was permanent carpet tile adhesive, not the spray stuff that lets you pull them up at a later date. Look for trade stuff its alot cheaper.



Thank you I am now doing a search on ebay.  There are so many different types it's confusing


----------



## romafree

I think it looks wonderful, purple is my favourite colour too.....!!!  Great job!!


----------



## Spooki

romafree said:


> I think it looks wonderful, purple is my favourite colour too.....!!!  Great job!!



Thank you very much, I feel so chuffed when people say they like it, just because we have worked so hard on it and  we thought if we had to start from scratch we may as do it as much to our taste as possible  
    Believe it or not purple is my fave colour too


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Hi Spooki - I think it looks brill, well done. You should get plenty of waves from site members as it will be imposable to miss you.


----------



## Spooki

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Spooki - I think it looks brill, well done. You should get plenty of waves from site members as it will be imposable to miss you.




Thank you  and I will wave back to the point of falling out the window if I have to 
  I may even invest in a special  " only honk at other campers" horn


----------



## Tigatigatiger

Lush! just love that purple furry roof!

Well done!


----------



## SoKal

For the glue - you need High temp AUTO contact adhesive - ie the stuff from a proper trimming supplies place, not carpet glue!

Carpet glue, no matter what anyone tells you, WILL go soft in a matter of weeks/months when faced with any sort of heat!

Try 'Martrim' or 'Megavanmats' (Google either of them) for aerosol and/or 'brushable' glue that is up to the job (brushable helps in real high stress areas) - I've used stuff from both of these places and would recommend them both.

Aerosols are about £5 each - one would likely do your roof easily. Brushable is about a tenner a pot - more than you'll likely ever use....

Hope that helps


----------



## deputydawg

romafree said:


> I think it looks wonderful, purple is my favourite colour too.....!!!  Great job!!



  It's vaguely reminiscent of Phil & Tes' thingummy colour to.

  Yer mad but yer happy.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Spooki said:


> I may even invest in a special  " only honk at other campers" horn




Now that's an idea, I might even do that myself.


----------



## Spooki

SoKal said:


> For the glue - you need High temp AUTO contact adhesive - ie the stuff from a proper trimming supplies place, not carpet glue!
> 
> Carpet glue, no matter what anyone tells you, WILL go soft in a matter of weeks/months when faced with any sort of heat!
> 
> Try 'Martrim' or 'Megavanmats' (Google either of them) for aerosol and/or 'brushable' glue that is up to the job (brushable helps in real high stress areas) - I've used stuff from both of these places and would recommend them both.
> 
> Aerosols are about £5 each - one would likely do your roof easily. Brushable is about a tenner a pot - more than you'll likely ever use....
> 
> Hope that helps




Thank you so much,  I have been looking at loads of different stuff today and got myself quite confudled! 
  Now at least i have a name of what i need to get.  This means by the end of this weekend the bus will be totally finished,  well apart from the cooker and fridge which i need to get wired up


----------



## Spooki

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Now that's an idea, I might even do that myself.




Do it!   I think we should all have our own honky horns


----------



## Bod

Its different….. But I love it.

Obviously you have put in a lot of effort and hard work and it has paid off. Well done, I sure I wont miss you if I see you around.


----------



## Spooki

Bod said:


> Its different….. But I love it.
> 
> Obviously you have put in a lot of effort and hard work and it has paid off. Well done, I sure I wont miss you if I see you around.



Thank you,  we have worked on it since Dec last yr, every blooming weekend  and day off     But...... It was soooo worth it now that we are finally at this stage,  there was many a day that i thought we weren't going to get here,    especially as this is how it was.....






[/IMG]


----------



## Bod

Spooki said:


> Thank you,  we have worked on it since Dec last yr, every blooming weekend  and day off     But...... It was soooo worth it now that we are finally at this stage,  there was many a day that i thought we weren't going to get here,    especially as this is how it was.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Hey.... whats that waste pipe going through the wheel arch???

You dont let you're washing up water dribble on the ground do you??

My god that is a cardinal sin, I would never dream of doing that lol (unless the pipe is out of sight behind the wheel).


----------



## Spooki

Bod said:


> Hey.... whats that waste pipe going through the wheel arch???
> 
> You dont let you're washing up water dribble on the ground do you??
> 
> My god that is a cardinal sin, I would never dream of doing that lol (unless the pipe is out of sight behind the wheel).



The pipe is out of sight,  but I also have a waste container that I will use on a site.   I would hate people to se me dribbling


----------



## degzie

hi spooki my daughter would love that van, i can rember when she was little and we spent a week doing here bedroom with very similar colors, as for the glue this is where i get mine from Mega Van Mats Lining Carpet & Trim Supplies - Adhesives
great guy to talk to on the phone,use his glue in my two conversions,  i'm just down the road from you so will look out for the van ( sun glasses on )


----------



## backinblack

Spooki said:


> Thank you  and I will wave back to the point of falling out the window if I have to
> I may even invest in a special  " only honk at other campers" horn



I could do with one of those as having a stealth camper everyone thinks I'm just a normal Transit (which I suppose is the point) so no-one waves  
 Have a couple of days off next week to paint the van, will post some pics and if anyone see's me - please wave or special honk


----------



## Wez

thats brilliant - i love it! Spot on, hope to see it about sometime!
I'm about to paint mine bright orange this week too!

I replied in my build thread about what glue to use, but guess you may have it sussed now...


----------



## frogdude

That's my kind of van - very cool! I especially like the purple fur ceiling trim, and the camo seat fabric!


----------



## Spooki

Well the fridge is now working!   Yayyyy for that  

The last bit of purple fur has been stuck on....

All I need to do is put the new plates and mugs in and we are ready for leaving on Friday  

Please give us a wave if you see us on our travels


----------

